# 5/15-16/04



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

I never posted a session before but now have a digital camera so here goes. Had a good session Saturday night - Sunday morning. Caught 27 fish. 4 flatheads 4lbs-21lbs, 5 blues 8lbs-14lbs, 17 channels 2lbs -12lbs and a big drum!...W

P.S.Thanks for the picture help Jim...W


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice going! That is a huge drum, dont think i have ever seen one that big.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Those are some nice fish, what pool were you fishing?


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Markland pool, I launch out of Tanners Creek...W


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Hunterm looks like we should've gone to tanners.

larry


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job there!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Tanners......Smanners.......Hey Larry ...the fish are always bigger where you aren't.


> Hunterm looks like we should've gone to tanners


I was thinking I should've gone to New Richmond.......  
We hardly caught much from 7 PM to 2:30 AM 

Nice fish Metalman !! You sure kicked our butts & sometimes I think I know what I'm doing.......  _That's what I get for thinking...._


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

It has to be said that some credit for any success I had has to go to all you guys who post regularly and give info freely. Special thanks to The Doctor for giving me lots of info to get me started at Tanners last year....W


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some great looking fish metalman! I think that drum is actually a buffalo, whether or not its a big mouth or a smallmouth I don't know. I once caught one in the Ohio that was probably close to 7lbs. The next day when I saw my friends I was like "Man, you should have saw the HUGE smallmouth I caught in the Ohio River, it was 7lbs!!!" They all acted really excited and I promised to show them the picture of it as soon as I got them developed. Needless to say, once I showed them the picture of my big "smallmouth" the reactions we're quite comical  Keep that in mind, sure makes a funny joke to tell your friends/co-workers


----------

